# lucas



## smatyss

Come si può tradurre in italiano il termine "lucas"? Fa riferimento a una somma di denaro.
La frase originale è "Son quinientas lucas para el arbitrio de hospedaje".
Credo sia un termine colloquiale per indicare il denaro, lo tradurrei con "pezzi" o "verdoni".


----------



## Agró

luca
1. f. coloq. Arg., Col. y Ur. Mil pesos.

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Neuromante

Te hará falta saber a cuanto está el cambio de divisas


----------



## smatyss

Ma lucas non potrebbe indicare in generale i soldi? Credo che 500 biglietti da mille siano troppi per una camera d'albergo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

smatyss said:


> Ma lucas non potrebbe indicare in generale i soldi? Credo che 500 biglietti da mille siano troppi per una camera d'albergo.


Beh, non hai dato nessun contesto (siamo nel 1885 o nel 2015? In Spagna o in Guatemala?), quindi è difficile risponderti

Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## smatyss

Siamo a Barcelona negli anni 70-80


----------



## Wilson Díaz

Agró said:


> luca
> 1. f. coloq. Arg., Col. y Ur. Mil pesos.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



Questa citazione mi sembra giusta. Ma dobbiamo tenere presente il contesto in cui si svolge la frase. Qui in Colombia "una luca" fa riferimento con "mil pesos", "dos lucas" sarebbero "dos mil pesos", e così via. Allora, questa maniera di parlare e molto molto colloquiale, che ci sono alcune persone che si disturbano nell'ascoltare termine di questo genere.

Spero di esserti stato di aiuto!


----------



## Neuromante

Wilson Díaz said:


> Questa citazione mi sembra giusta. Ma dobbiamo tenere presente il contesto in cui si svolge la frase. Qui in Colombia "una luca" fa riferimento con "mil pesos", "dos lucas" sarebbero "dos mil pesos", e così via. Allora, questa maniera di parlare e molto molto colloquiale, che ci sono alcune persone che si disturbano nell'ascoltare termine di questo genere.
> 
> Spero di esserti stato di aiuto!


Attenzione. Si usaba anche alla Spagna il quelli anni. Non so se saranno 1000 pesetas


----------



## Wilson Díaz

Neuromante: non lo sapevo. Pensavo infatti che questa espressione si usasse soltanto in Latinoamerica.  Come ho detto su, qui in Colombia questa parola è molto colloquiale.  Comunque, grazie per il chiarimento.


----------



## Neuromante

Wilson Díaz said:


> Neuromante: non lo sapevo. Pensavo infatti che questa espressione si usasse soltanto in Latinoamerica.  Come ho detto su, qui in Colombia questa parola è molto colloquiale.  Comunque, grazie per il chiarimento.


Cuidado, digo sólo que en ese periodo del texto se usó. Ni la he oído antes, ni después. Y te diría incluso que sólo en algún tebeo underground, alguna película de "la movida" y en la facultad (Bellas Artes, así que te puedes hacer a la idea...) No sé si en la Península se usaba normalmente aquí en Canarias no.
De hecho: Tal y como se está comportando la RAE a la hora de dar patente de corso a cualquier palabro, aun que sea un meme de algún programa de TV y a los dos meses nadie lo recuerde; es raro que no lo refleje.



Pd: "Palabro", con "o", no es un error


----------



## Ricardo Zamora

Io nel contesto spagnolo non l'ho mai sentita questa parola, nemmeno nei tempi felici della peseta. Sì, invece, nei fantastici film del mio omonimo Ricardo Darín  È proprio per questo che mi fa specie che sia venuta impiegata nella Barcelona di quei anni!

E poi, si faccia conto che 500.000 pesetas nei 70-80 erano una bella fortuna... Doveva trattarsi di una camera del lusso più sfrenato, se è a questo che fa riferimento!


----------



## Neuromante

Acabo de ver en Google (En un enlace) que es una palabra de origen caló. Por lo tanto no es nada raro que se hay usado en España en ese periodo histórico, con la Movida y sus reivindicaciones


----------



## Parnaso

Lucas : Pesetas. 500 lucas= 500 pesetas
Es argot de uso restringido sobre todo a Madrid.
La peseta tenía muchas denominaciones no académicas: Pelas, cucas,
chuchas, lúas, beatas, púas, etc.


----------



## smatyss

Credo che Parnaso abbia ragione, è un modo colloquiale per riferirsi alla peseta. Quindi, quale potrebbe essere una traduzione in italiano, se non volessi usare semplicemente la parola "peseta" ma una parola altrettanto colloquiale? Mi vengono in mente solo "verdoni" o "pezzi", che però vengono usate per i dollari americani, quindi mi sembrano traduzioni poco adatte.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Ciao 

Per usare un termine símile italiano, puoi usare il termine "sacchi", molto usato nello stesso periodo. Gergale ma diffuso.
Considera però che il "sacco" corrispondeva alla banconota da mille lire (circa 100 pesetas), per cui 10 sacchi erano 10 mila lire, ecc.
Mi pare quindi di capire che 500 Lucas possano tradursi con 5 sacchi.

Verdoni è la normale traduzione per l'inglese corrispondente ai dollari, mentre pezzi è  genericamente riferito a qualunque taglio di moneta di cui si stia trattando (per esempio, 10 pezzi da 100 sterline) ma anche alla merce che viene scambiata (per esempio, 10 mitragliatori, 10 vestiti verdi, 10 rotoli di tessuto ecc.), mi pare troppo generico per l'uso che ti occorre.


----------



## roj.ma

Il termine "lucas" si occupa pure in Cile ed equivalgono a mille pesos. La "gamba" invece sono cento pesos, peró lo puoi pure multuplicare per mille, cioé "cien gambas" sono 100.000-

Chiedo scusa per il mio mal italiano, peró stando giá da anni in Sudamerica confondo facilmente l'italiano con lo spagnolo.


----------

